# heaters



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

I was at WalMart at Tuttle Crossing in Columbus last night and they had propane powered catalytic heaters for $10 in their sporting goods area. I bought 3 of them. They were made by Coleman.


----------



## BIGDADDYDB (Jul 1, 2006)

If so, I would return them, I had one and you couldn't even warm your hands up on it.


----------



## Perchy101 (Apr 14, 2004)

BIGDADDYDB said:


> If so, I would return them, I had one and you couldn't even warm your hands up on it.


And I agree... The 2 mantle bottle lantern puts off *more* heat then those things... We returned it after one use and got the lanterns.


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

3 of them should do the job! I'm with the other guys, my lantern puts out 10x more heat than the catalytic. I guess you can't wrong for $10 though! It'll put out heat, just not that much.


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

bought 2 catalist heaters...worthless is an understatement...mine do nothing to heat a shanty no mater how long they run,dont know what they were thinking when they made them...


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

Darn I thought I was getting a deal. They had a price tag of $58 on them then marked down to $10. I usually don't even use a shanty but I figured at $10 couldn't pass them up. Oh by the way I have three catalytic heaters for sell. I'll let the whole lot go fo $25! LOL


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

well at least you didnt pay the $59 like i did! TWICE on 2 diferent models...


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

you got the 3000 btu for $10? thats a steal....i used to use one....not quite enought heat though....i ended up going with the little buddy. i like being able to crank up the heat to 9000 btu if i want. 

if they are the 1100 btu really small ones then thats ok i guess but the big 3000 model....shoot they should get you at least $30-$40 each on ebay(?) theyre better for camping id say....nice super clean burning...


----------



## Lightman (Jul 22, 2008)

I'm not sure on the BTU's, but I have the Mr Heater, the smaller of the two sizes, that takes 1 tank. Heats up my 2 man shanty on low pretty darn well, never wear a coat or gloves. I've found it's KEY to really pack the slush/snow down around the edges of the shanty to keep wind from coming in.


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

i agree lightman, its almost as if the temp doesnt really matter....its how windy it is. ever notice how much smaller a shanty seems when its windy..... my one man feels like its half the size when its windy with the sides blowing and bowing in. only about 20 weeks to go!  (just kidding...im enjoying the warmer weather....)


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

last january they had the 15,000 btu tank heaters for sale @ $15.00. that was a steal .


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

I checked the heaters I bought and they were the 3000 btu ones, might Have to take them out and try them. As soon as deer season is over I'm ready for some ice fishing.


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

I have a couple of those buddy style heaters for sale, new, in the box, if anyone is interested. They're the tough buddy, made for lowes. Same as the buddy, just yellow.Anyone interested, pm me. I use one in a clam pro and wouldn't want anything larger. Just puttin them out there, Mike


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

Fishin 2 how much are they?


----------



## Lightman (Jul 22, 2008)

hardwaterfan said:


> i agree lightman, its almost as if the temp doesnt really matter....its how windy it is. ever notice how much smaller a shanty seems when its windy..... my one man feels like its half the size when its windy with the sides blowing and bowing in. only about 20 weeks to go!  (just kidding...im enjoying the warmer weather....)


That totally happens in my fish trap pro - but I found that if I take my slush scooping spoon and put it outside of the suport poles but inside the tarp (in between the two) that it keeps the fabric from blowing in so much..I'm guessing a yard stick or something like that might work as well..


----------

